# GET-A-GRIP 2016 We celebrate our 5th year on March 26, 2016 in Cleveland TN



## dorrtoys (Jan 20, 2016)

It’s Coming Get-A-Grip #5 in beautiful Cleveland TN on Saturday March 26[SUP]th[/SUP] 2016 at Stuart School located at 802 20[SUP]th[/SUP] Street in Cleveland TN 
It is a Bicycle show as we give away top 20 awards for the best top 20 Bicycles in the show along with Best of Show and People’s Choice. 
It is a Swap Meet as we have one of the largest swap meets around with all kinds of bicycle related parts to complete bikes for sale. 
It is Ol’ S’cool Drag Racing at its finest as we give away awards for the fastest Drag racers of the day in 3 age groups. 
It is an eight mile round trip “Poker Run” for bicycles on our beautiful Greenway competing for prizes. 
Every year we give away a bicycle and this year being our 5[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary we are celebrating by giving away a late 30’s original man’s Schneider Zep 
Yes! We are different than all the other bike shows and proud of what our friends who support us have enabled us to be through their support. We may not be the biggest yet, but we strive hard to be the best every year. GATES OPEN AT 10 AM FOR EVERYONE!
Shoot me an email and I can send you a flyer via email. 
*The Best Part, all proceeds benefit the American Cancer Society. *
Hope to see you there!


----------

